# Julia Roberts - on the Beach in Oahu 27.08.2010 (x22)



## Mandalorianer (4 Sep. 2010)

​

THX to Preppie


----------



## Terrier (4 Sep. 2010)

Nicht zu fassen - die Frau ist 42 ! Immer noch ein Traumkörper.

CU

Terrier


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2010)

Eine Traumfrau mit Cellulitis, ich liebe sie :thumbup:


----------



## walme (5 Sep. 2010)




----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2010)

​


----------



## Q (6 Sep. 2010)

ähm, da fällt mir doch spontan ihre Nichte ein  :thx:


----------



## Leonardo2010 (8 Sep. 2010)

Tolle Frau!

Tolle Bilder!

Danke für die traumhafte Rolia Roberts !!


----------



## darude222 (5 Okt. 2010)

Danke für diese tolle Bilder . So wie mann sieht rasiert sie sich die Achselhaare (Hairy Armpits) immer noch nicht!!! Sie ist Natürlich schön !! wooow !!


----------



## timo26 (10 Nov. 2010)

Super Bilder.Danke


----------



## Heiner2 (28 Juli 2011)

Sehr hot, thx. Besonders die Achselhaare und Cellulite gefallen mir ;-)


----------



## hubu (13 Juli 2014)

thanks...


----------



## tamikasuri (30 Nov. 2018)

:thx::thx:


----------

